# Thoughts on a Rhino 10 wheel HI-Capacity Rake



## CockrellHillFarms (Aug 30, 2011)

I think its time that my carted 10 wheel rake stays in the barn for a rainy day. I've had it for almost 10 years now and i've got my money out of it for sure. I think I'm going to buy a Rhino 10 wheel HI-Capacity Rake. Anyone have one? I'm going to get the hydraulic kit so I can just have one side down if I need to turn a windrow over. I asked about getting the two kicker wheels on it and the dealer said it was a $900 option with a lot of problems. I've always liked the thought of having the kicker wheels and figured when I bought a new rake I would get them. But he's kind of talking me out of it. Who has kicker wheels? Do you guys have problems with them? I thought I was going to buy a kuhn double rotor rake but at 20k, I'm not sure I want to spend that kind of money. I can repair my old rotary rake that I use every now and then and use it when need be or buy a used single somewhere. I figured he would want to sell me a Sitrex but he didnt mention it. Is New Holland not carrying them any more?


----------



## hay rake (Dec 31, 2011)

i can't comment on the rhino but i can't say enough about the dual rotary. we have a 6002 double and love it. we can make singles for the small square if we want but seldom do. we make a single pass for the small square baler and big round and a up and back pass for the big square. we just really like the rotaries, been with them know for about 14 years. gary


----------



## CockrellHillFarms (Aug 30, 2011)

Ok. I actually got some more info. Sounds like Strix, Rhino, and New Holland are all made in the same place. Its just what color the paint ends up being. The Rhinos are cheaper so thats why they went to those. The problem with the kicker wheels from what they said: When the outer wheels are folded in, they are getting stuck together and ripping the heck out of them I guess. Anyone had that problem or have a fix?


----------



## mlappin (Jun 25, 2009)

I have a 12 wheel New Holland vrake and yes the kickers can get caught up in the other wheels when folded. Two things, never lower the wheels when folded, they are guaranteed to get tangled up with one another. Secondly you can adjust the amount of lift the kickers have so they come up tight against the center frame, get em tight to the frame and they won't get caught up in the wing wheels. I wouldn't buy a rake that didn't have em.


----------



## CockrellHillFarms (Aug 30, 2011)

mlappin said:


> I have a 12 wheel New Holland vrake and yes the kickers can get caught up in the other wheels when folded. Two things, never lower the wheels when folded, they are guaranteed to get tangled up with one another. Secondly you can adjust the amount of lift the kickers have so they come up tight against the center frame, get em tight to the frame and they won't get caught up in the wing wheels. I wouldn't buy a rake that didn't have em.


So the kicker wheels are a good investment? I've always liked the idea but I havent run a rake with them. Do they actually turn up the middle hay enough to help it dry?


----------



## mlappin (Jun 25, 2009)

CockrellHillFarms said:


> So the kicker wheels are a good investment? I've always liked the idea but I havent run a rake with them. Do they actually turn up the middle hay enough to help it dry?


On tedded hay they do, right now I'm seriously considering adding at least another two wheels to the center. If I'm just raking rows (non tedded) the kicker wheels don't move it out far enough to get al lthe hay moved and fluffed up then I end up with a wet streak right where the tractor tire runs while mowing.


----------



## Bob M (Feb 11, 2012)

We have a H & S 20 wheel Hi Capacity wheel rake, and we have center kicker wheels on it. I would not what a v rake with out them. We have no problems with ours. Mainly use this rake when we are chopping silage. We try and chop haylage same day as cutting, and needed a rake to rake as fast as chopper. Also use on lighter cuttings for baling, we can get alot of acres raked while hay is still at proper moisture.


----------



## CockrellHillFarms (Aug 30, 2011)

Well hopefully this Rhino is a good rake. I bought a hold over from last year. Much cheaper than if I ordered one now! I think I got a good deal by saving $2500.


----------

